

Help me pick a name for my app - robertgaal

I'm developing a simple service that converts timezones. Yes, I know this already exists, but the difference will be in the details.<p>I'm looking for a fun and remarkable (domain-)name for this app. Something around clocks, times, dates, timezones, different locations, etc.<p>I thought it would be cool to ask you guys as a kind of experiment, and hopefully something great will come along. So HN, could you help me out?
======
pclark
whatsthetime.in

would be quite neat to go to <http://whatsthetime.in/London>

~~~
markessien
You win. Can't do better than that, I'd say.

~~~
listic
You may want to look into possibilities of securing even shorter domain name,
i.e. ideally it would be <http://time.in/London>

~~~
markessien
Lots of possibilities there: querytime.in, gettime.in, localtime.in,
thetime.in. Godaddy actually offers .in domains. If I were OP I'd just
register then all, and let the ones die that friends and family don't like.

~~~
pclark
either go super short or go memorable. I think whatsthetime.in works because
its literally what you'd ask.

------
sjs382
jacktheticker, some variation of coo coo clock (cucuclock?), stophammertime,
zonedrone, ticktockclock, ticktocktime, hourhand, hourglassfast, sundial,
moondial,

Chron Jeremy -- has a built in mascot. a hedgehog

Didn't check them for availability at all, but that's a quick brainstorm...

------
jparicka
simpleservicethatconvertstimezoneswiththedifferenceinthedetails.com

~~~
andr
Make sure you get the .net and .org before domain spammers steal it.

------
listic
You may want to see how Yandex did it: <http://time.yandex.ru> There are links
for switching between analog and digital clock on top of the page.

I've found this service by pure accident. Once I've needed to know what time
is it now in some other city and I thought "hasn't Yandex made a service for
this already?" It turned out, they did!

IMO, that's the ideal version of this service. But if you invented something
better (the details you mentioned) - more power to you!

~~~
listic
One other service I discovered the similar way is <http://mirror.yandex.ru> \-
it turned out that they maintain a comprehensive mirror of open source
software, might be useful if you live in Russia; I actually get downloads at
higher speeds because Yandex has special agreement with my ISP (Peterstar).

------
floatingatoll
timezo.ne is available.

------
robertgaal
All very good submissions! No real winner yet thought, and not all are
available domain names.

~~~
hopin
yourglobaltime.com

------
macco
huntanelk.com

Is elk common in the us?

------
bravura
whattheclock.com

What the clock!?

------
slater
outtati.me

(and many other *ti.me possibilities)

------
davidbnewquist
time-ster! J/k. Maybe time2time?

------
sambeau
tickr

------
AlexTheFounder
timez, timeflip, timeside, timezoo

------
blender
chronvert.com is available...

------
visitor4rmindia
Tick-Tock!

------
jonsen
timeonspot

------
selfish
how about just "cuckoo"?

------
seren6ipity
timezonal.com

------
dw0rm
timeconv.com

